# Vizsla vs Other Sporting/Working Breeds



## May

Hello! I am hoping to learn more about the Vizsla. I am still in the researching phase of my next dog and I am also looking at other breeds.

-I really prefer a Velcro dog (I may be more needy for attention than dogs are! Lol)
-I work part time and I have a lot of free time on my hands. I do enjoy hiking, camping, boating/canoeing, swimming, and am frequently at the lake. 
-I grew up with dogs and always lived with at least 3 or 4 dogs; breeds I have the most experience with are Heelers, Shih Tzus, Golden Retrievers, and Aussie Shepherds.
-I currently have a small Poodle mix and I miss having a large breed.

1) How much exercise do they generally require? I keep reading high energy and high strung, but could this be comparable to the energy of a Heeler or Border Collie? 
2) Are they calm in the house if we miss a day of exercise? For instance I recall a week with my Heeler in which I was bed ridden and couldn't take her for walks but she stayed calm with just romps in the yard. I'm hoping this doesn't happen again but the things I read about their energy concerns me a bit.
3) Are they protective at all or just big lovers? If we came across a 'bad guy' or even a coyote/wild animal would they be willing to protect me or try to make friends/run off? I know they are a friendly breed, but to what extent..

-I'm hoping Vizsla owners could compare some of their personality traits to the dog breeds I do have experience with so I can get a more clear idea of what to expect. Thank you!!

-I am also looking into Weimaraners, German Shorthaired Pointers, and Doberman Pinschers, and if anyone has experience with any of them I would love to hear it also!


----------



## harrigab

I'll try and answer your questions from my experience, bear in mind my dogs are wirehaired vizslas and tend to be more 'laid back' than their smooth cousins.
1)they'll take all the exercise you can throw at them, typically I give mine about an hour a day off their leads (leashes), they don't get this everyday tbh, but for 5 months of the year they get to work all day at least twice a week and more often than not, 3 times a week.
2) mine are very calm in the house, when either me or the wife sit down we normally have a head from one of the dogs on our lap,,,,,of course if the postman comes up the path all **** breaks loose, and if we really want to watch something on tv, they both decide it's play time...
3) Ruby, my 5 year old bitch is very very protective, if a stranger laid a hand on me, she'd have that hand. Elvis (19 months) is everyone's friend but if I was a stranger with nefarious intentions I'd think twice


----------



## Susanaskye

We have an Aussie (an amazing working line)... She is now 5. We got a Vizsla to have a comparable hunting version. Our male puppy was the most mellow of the litter and is amazing at home. At 12 weeks he is happy in his crate when we are around, he wants to come home and play, he is extremely smart and a bit less intense than Lille was as a pup. He sees with his nose where she sees with her eyes and ears then nose. They are comparable in attention and exercise needs. Thoughtful of leash training or play inside and out. At 5 she is ok with a couple of times a day or more... At 12 weeks he needs a little more but not much as long as he is with us and controlled by crate or leash or solid human focus.


----------



## May

Thank you both very much! Is their personality and energy comparable to weimaraners or German shorthaired pointers? Or would you consider Vizslas to be more laid back and owner oriented?


----------



## Spy Car

May, I've had all 3 (V, W, and GSP). Each very fine breeds, and each very fine dogs. All share a lot of DNA and were bred for the same purpose, and all emerged about the same same as distinct breeds (despite what the fanciful, but untrue, mythological histories of thousand-year-old lineages and the protected ownership by aristocrats and nobles might claim).

There are great dogs to be found with-in any of these breeds that would be sure to please one looking for a continental pointer. The breeds are so close that I think it is far to say there will be many points on which there are more differences with-in any given breed that across breeds. Further, I'm biased by the experiences of the dogs I've owned.

My impression of Weimaraner is particularly skewed as I owned one that was off-the-charts in athleticism, prey-drive, love of training, and indefatigability. He was 85 lbs of muscle, and could run ahead of 4 subsequent teams of horses on hard training runs (on hard gallops, cantering up mountainsides, etc). But I know he was unusual for a W. 

As much as I love Ws, most are poorly bred. It is exceedingly difficult to find a great W. It is possible, but in the main, the breed has suffered from dogs being bred without regard for their purpose. Many have issues with confirmation and skeletal alignment that are not merely cosmetic, but undermine function. In addition, many Ws have behavior issues (mental instability, submission related behaviors, and fear-anxieties). 

When looking at Ws one needs extra care to find sound examples and puppies with bold temperaments (to reduce the fear-anxiety problems). The downside is an ultra-athletic W (that have become rare, but are the true representatives of the breed at its best) is quite a beast. My V (quite an athlete himself) is 58 lb. The W was 85.

GSPs are probably the easiest of the 3 to source from really good lines (and will be the least expensive). GSPs tend to be far less "aristocratic" in every way than Vizslas and Weimaraners. They are more doggy, and happy being dogs.

Vizslas are aristocrats. They hold themselves with pride. Their coats (especially when well-fed) feel like velvet. Vs are the most velco of the bunch, W's a notch or so down, and GSPs several notches down. Vs generally are the most emotional, clownish, and needy of the bunch.

As with Ws, some lines of V suffer anxiety issues. These can be exacerbated by lack of exercise, active training .time with owner, and unmet emotional needs. Take care to find a stable line, and pick a bold/forward pup (not a submissive one). 

A great V is a joy. One needs to want a dog that needs you. Sounds like you do. My V is very active, but has an off switch. Quite calm around the house. 

I think you could find a great dog from any of these 3 breeds. the key would be to find a breeder that's breeding for a type you like.

Bill

PS You asked about personal protection. Each dog of this type I've owned has been very similar. Very friendly with almost everyone, but on the very rare occasions they've sensed a threat, each has turned into a growling protector that has let perceived bad guys know they'd better back away slowly. It is very rare for any of these dogs to be anything but friendly, but when they feel danger they are impressive.


----------



## May

Thank you very much! That was very helpful. I'm in love with all three and perhaps one day I'll be able to live with each. ;D I have been looking into breeders with each breed and boy has that been a challenge. Has anyone had any experience with Country of Origin Vizslas? I like the fact that they leave tails and dew claws on, which I'm sure could turn into its own debate lol. If you know of another breeder I should look into for Vs, Weims, or GSPs, I would love to hear it! Thank you again everyone!!


----------



## texasred

You can do a search on here. 
I think that breeder posted a couple of years ago. 
Nothing against her dogs, she just didn't appear to be a person I could get along with. Just felt like she enjoyed downing other breeders a little to much.


----------



## cuddlebuglove

That Weim stamina and courage was what its original breeders wanted- I am sure that keeping up with a galloping pack of horses and having to hunt Elk, Boar or even a Bear was not for the slow, nor the faint of heart- and they had to outwit these animals as well.

Vizslas, Weimaraners and GSP's- I love them all and would sure like to see people that can raise all 3 together DO so!

In YouTube, I watched a video about a family who has a Vizsla and a Rhodesian Ridgeback ! Now talk about stamina and toughness!

Well, this duo was the best of pals not even play fighting just romping around- the Rhodesian was fond of the couple 's toddler lacking his face and nuzzling gently. 

As I posted that dog can and Will take down a grown LION - so that baby has a protector for LIFE!

Your Vizsla has the same courage they are the choice of Hungarian nobleman saved twice from eviction by war just like our beloved Weimaraners. 

Please consider the GSP or Weim or both in the future. In any case, let us know how things go!


----------



## May

Thank you all so much! I am going to start looking around for breeders for all three, visit, and see which parents/puppies I bond to best. I have been trying to decide which breed to start with and I don't believe I can make that choice lol. Hopefully through my breeder research it will become easier! Perhaps I will end up that crazy person with all three one day 😉😂


----------



## Spy Car

May said:


> Thank you all so much! I am going to start looking around for breeders for all three, visit, and see which parents/puppies I bond to best. I have been trying to decide which breed to start with and I don't believe I can make that choice lol. Hopefully through my breeder research it will become easier! Perhaps I will end up that crazy person with all three one day 😉😂


You have 3 great options. See which breed and which pairings speak to you. You can't really go wrong. If size matters Ws are biggest, then GSPs, then Vs (generally speaking).

On the side-issue of tail-docking and dew-claws, your choice, but IMO there are sound reasons for these measures. Search for undocked tail damage and it might change any perception you might have that is is a "cosmetic" procedure. Same with dew-claws.

Good luck with your search.

Bill


----------



## cuddlebuglove

Bill I have missed you. Glad to see you here. ;D

You can't go wrong with learning about the Weims and GSPS. Hopefully, in time, due time, all 3 will grace your home!

I am overjoyed about your Vizsla choice. Please keep us informed. Hope you have a bed and sofa to share.


----------

